# For 2020, All Tesla Model 3 Versions Get New EPA Ratings



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Source: https://insideevs.com/news/381227/tesla-model-3-new-2020-epa-numbers/

_This week all Tesla Model 3 versions (those available currently and surprisingly also those not available anymore) received new 2020 EPA range/efficiency ratings._​
Recently I found my 2019 Std Rng Plus Model 3 had a reduced EPA range, 240 mi had decreased to 220 mi. Thanks to Google, I found the above link but no additional details.

Back handed complement, this article means I can relax about getting more range by tuning the car tires. My last 100% SOC showed an indicated range of 232-236 miles. Due to cold weather and family issues, I've not tried to do a true range test. This is why I missed the original article.

I would be interested in any other technical details about this change in the EPA metrics. It begs the question if the EPA rated range is decreased, does this 'eat' some of my battery warranty?

Bob Wilson


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

Looks like it's still 240 to me...
https://fueleconomy.gov/feg/Find.do?action=sbs&id=41416


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

jmaddr said:


> Looks like it's still 240 to me...
> https://fueleconomy.gov/feg/Find.do?action=sbs&id=41416


You may need to refresh your browser cache. This is what I see:









In contrast, from the window sticker:









OPPS:








Bob Wilson


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

bwilson4web said:


> You may need to refresh your browser cache. This is what I see:
> View attachment 37811
> 
> 
> ...


You're looking at the SR, not the SR+. They have always been 220 and 240, respectively.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Opps! Sorry:


----------

